# 50*30*30



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

My nephew asked my to give him a planted tank.

So I made him this tank:

Dimensions: 50 X 30 X 30.

I wanted to try different ideas, so I made 5 liters of DIY substrate with this composition:

30% Lateritic soil.
20% "Perlita" (small white balls to prevent from compacting - I don´t know the translation in english).
Little of tennis court sand (red crushed brick).
10 cc of bonsai fertilizer (N: 7% - P: 1,8% - K: 3,3% - Fe: 0,10% - Mn: 0,05% - Zn: 0,05%).
Little of small gravel.
A little of bone meal.
I completed the mixture with sand.

I think I put too much fertilizer.

I also added some black soil where I was going put a _Echinodorus bleheri_.

Over the DIY substrate I put 1 cm of sand, an on top that I put 2 to 3 cm of gravel. I left only sand where I was going to put the _Glossoestigma elatinoides_.

I left a path only with sand.

Plants:

Blyxa japonica
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus tenellus
Glosostigma elatinodes
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala macrandra
Rotala wallichii
Sagittaria subulata
Vesicularia dubyana (Java moss)

Co2: yeast.

Photos:

















































Suggestions would be appreciated.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

No recomendation ?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe move the color over a couple or 3 inches to the right. Then place a small plant in front of the right side of the driftwood. That would make the focal point 'pop' more.

-Dave


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> Maybe move the color over a couple or 3 inches to the right. Then place a small plant in front of the right side of the driftwood. That would make the focal point 'pop' more.
> 
> -Dave


Thanks Dave


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

i think some of the darker color should show through to the front on one side its almost too symetrical


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

It will be difficult to get a sense of depth with the swords (bleheri and tenellus) and the Blyxa/Sags on the sides of the tank. While swords are great plants, I haven't found too many good aquascapes with plants such as bleheri in it.

Maybe try a different leaf-shape in your plant selection for at least two sections of the sides - the current plants blend in together right now....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

... maybe fill your water level higher too.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

sorry i find it litle messi, but maybe a change of plants will imporve it!


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the advises. 

I will probably do some changes to the tank the next time I see my nephew.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

With almost none maitanance this is the tank after one month:


















Bye !

Juan


----------



## uglybuckling (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, the tank has grown very nicely. I would say it's well overdue for a trim. 

The glosso in the left front corner is either not getting enough light or needs to be re-trained to grow horizontally (I'm guessing the latter). 

The red plant in the background is a beautiful focal point but needs a good trim and some bushiness/volume. I would cut the ends off and replant slightly to the left of where they are now. You have a nice golden ratio thing going with the "sand river" being ~1.6:1 ratio across the front (1.6 on the left : 1 on the right) and the red plant being ~1.6:1 ratio across the back (1.6 on the right this time). It sets up a nice dynamic flow for the tank and gives the layout some visual sense of depth. Again, though, I'd move the red plant just slightly left of where it is (or replant the cut tips to the left). 

The rest of the tank is beautiful, especially the blyxa on the right. I think slightly accentuating the asymmetry by moving the red plant slightly (and thus putting the focal point where it belongs) will add a lot of depth and make for a very nice 'scape.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

uglybuckling said:


> Well, the tank has grown very nicely. I would say it's well overdue for a trim.
> 
> The glosso in the left front corner is either not getting enough light or needs to be re-trained to grow horizontally (I'm guessing the latter).
> 
> ...


Yes, you are absolutely right. The tank needs a trim.

The thing is that my nephew is only 11 years old, and this is his first planted tank.

It is really a good idea moving the red plants.

Thanks !

Juan


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow this tanks makes me think it is on the Wild African Side of the forest. I like it!


----------

